# Flathead practice



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was trying for a big flathead but I got this one.










Going to have to call last night flathead practice


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You keep catching those little things you may as well start using a Zebco 202 
Looks like the Abu has been the hot stick lately.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Any flat head is better than none!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

That always depends on how much you spent on the bait! But for the most part you are right.


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

This year has been tough on the rivers as well! Its still nice to hear a clicker! Hope the best fishing of the year is yet to come!! Good luck to you guys!


----------

